

Did you know Mac OS X helps you optimize your Wi-Fi network? Here’s how it works - nkurz
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2014/03/13/better-wi-fi-statistics-analytics-built-right-mac-os-x/

======
Someone1234
Misleading title. A more accurate title would be: "Mac OS X hides key
information from the user, here's how to work around its limitations."

Most other operating systems display this kind of information by default and
it doesn't come close to beating free apps like "WiFi Analyser" on Android.
"WiFi Analyser" won't beat a "real" network surveying tool, but it is the best
I've seen for both free and easily accessible.

If people are "serious" about doing this on Mac OS X then I'd pay the $3 and
get this: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wifi-
explorer/id494803304?mt...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wifi-
explorer/id494803304?mt=12)

